# Sticky  Site Guidelines



## Mish3434

Hiya,

Can I please draw your attention to the latest site guidelines re Pregnancy and Parenting talk on threads

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Hope you all understand why this has been done 

Thanks

Shelley xx


----------



## Mish3434

Ladies,

Can I please remind you all of the site guidelines again. There seems to be a lot of talk of pregnancy and children on the non pregnancy boards again.  These guidelines are there to protect everyones feelings, those who have not yet acheived their dreams can find this talk upsetting

Thanks 
Shelley xx


----------

